# Embroidery - what backing to use?



## Kristinika (Jan 28, 2009)

Good afternoon. I am embroidery a design onto CornerStone industrial work shirts, similar to Dickie's workshirts. Material is 65/35 poly/cotton, 4.25 oz.

Wondering what the best backing to use is in this situation - so I can avoid puckering of the fabric etc. Design is pretty condensed - about 13,000 stitches, size 2.88 x 3.55 inches. I will adjust my machine tension appropriately.

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of stitches for a design that size. try 2 pieces of tear away.


----------



## hcohen22 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use tear away for everything and I never have a problem.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Best place to get a difference of feel for backing is Gunold Gunold Wholesale Embroidery Thread & Embroidery Supplies
Wholesale Embroidery Supply Catalogue, Commercial Embroidery Backing | Gunold USA

Order a request for a Embroidery Backing Chart and it has samples of backing (not really usable to test but get an idea of the feel of backing) I love their pre-cut backing, so much easier for projects that are similar in size and no need to cut them down they are are already to go.

A great place to get supplies.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would definitely use one piece of medium-heavy cutaway and possibly one piece of tearaway. You really need cutaway rather than tearaway to help support the embroidery when the item is washed. Also, having a more supportive backing will help maintain accurate registration which can be a problem for long-running designs.


----------

